# hitachi 51' hdvd no picture



## thepatster (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, i have a hitachi 51f59 hdtv, no picture comes on only volume and menu, nothing going trought my inputs(cable box,x-box,home theather...)It use to come on once in a while but now theres is nothing at all, i was told the vertical output ic whatever that is,but the guy wasn't sure, i would like to get a better answer.


----------

